# Myles Goodwyn's Marshall?



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Sold him a guitar on kijiji many years ago.

Biggest fukkin’ kijiji nightmare EVER!!!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

2manyGuitars said:


> Sold him a guitar on kijiji many years ago.
> 
> Biggest fukkin’ kijiji nightmare EVER!!!


You gotta tell the story.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

colchar said:


> You gotta tell the story.


I will, but there’s quite a bit to tell and I’ll need some time. I’ll follow up...


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

colchar said:


> You gotta tell the story.


Agreed. We sold a used sofa to a drummer from a renowned Canadian 60's blues band. Can't recall his name. Guy was pretty neurotic to say the least. 

Guy got it home and said he found stains under his light. Also that it didn't fit through a door or something and that they had to take frame off. Yada, Yada, Yada! 

Fuck off dude! LOL I guess you shoulda measured.


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

JCM2000 ? Must have been from the "casino" tours and not used for the classic April Wine recordings or gigs.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

evenon said:


> JCM2000 ? Must have been from the "casino" tours and not used for the classic April Wine recordings or gigs.


Have you ever considered becoming a detective?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

evenon said:


> JCM2000 ? Must have been from the "casino" tours and not used for the classic April Wine recordings or gigs.



First thing I thought of too.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

900 for the amp AND the case?
seems like a steal


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

evenon said:


> JCM2000 ? Must have been from the "casino" tours and not used for the classic April Wine recordings or gigs.


He was using a pair of these circa 2014


----------

